# 454 Casull



## 7dawg9 (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm looking at two that are for sale : one with a 4 5/8 barrel, and one with a 6 1/2. Which do y'all think is the best choice for GA whitetail, considering recoil and accuracy.


----------



## Bam Bam (Aug 9, 2012)

Both would kill deer. I would buy the 6.5 myself


----------



## 1022 (Aug 9, 2012)

Well I would buy the 4 5/8 eaiser to carry,and like bb said both will kill deer.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 9, 2012)

Longer would be better for a hunter.

What make are you looking at?

Here is Ruger SRH:


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 9, 2012)

I have an Alaskan and it has a 2.5" barrel.  Recoil is brutal, but I love it.  If I were to use that handgun for deer I would go with the 6.5" barrel.  It is a great caliber and will drop a deer.  It is my favorite handgun caliber.  I am also partial to RUGER.  I am not a Taurus fan.  Ruger also holds 6 rounds and Taurus 5.


----------



## 7dawg9 (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm looking at Freedom Arms.


----------



## cddogfan1 (Aug 10, 2012)

redurham said:


> I'm looking at Freedom Arms.



Nothing wrong with the Freedom Arms.  Great gun.  Nobody builds handgun with better tollerances other than maybee a full blown custom.  My only pronlem with the 83 is no transfer bar.  So now your 5 shooter is a 4.  But hey why would you need more than 4 rounds or 454.


----------



## jmoser (Aug 10, 2012)

With iron sights you definitely want the longer bbl just for the sight radius.

If scoped its less important but once a scope goes on you lose all advantage of a small package anyway.

I say get the 6.5" bbl either way.


----------



## doofus (Aug 10, 2012)

plus you can shoot 45 long colts in it..just fer fun.


----------



## usmc2112 (Aug 28, 2012)

I love my ruger SRH, I would go with the longer barrel


----------



## Dub (Sep 1, 2012)

redurham said:


> I'm looking at Freedom Arms.



Very nice!


I'd get the longer barrel that would allow good powder burn on that magnum load.

Lots of respect for Freedom Arms single actions.

http://www.freedomarms.com/


----------



## guesswho (Sep 2, 2012)

Go with the longer, better sight radius, better velocity and the difference in weight/size is very slight.


----------

